# SSH situation and authentication.



## dragos240 (Sep 23, 2010)

I have a server in my room. I don't want to connect a monitor to it. I have enabled ssh access to it, but I can only login to my non-root user, which isn't in the group wheel. So I can't find a way to remote control it with root privileges. Any help?


----------



## shitson (Sep 23, 2010)

You will need to do some initial setup on the box before you make it headless, add any non-root users to the wheel group before you try and go headless. Then you can elevate your account as needed. Hope this helps


----------



## DutchDaemon (Sep 23, 2010)

Slightly more precise: add users you want to give root access to the wheel group, not all non-root users  

Log in as the normal user and use [cmd=]su -[/cmd], et voilÃ¡.


----------



## shitson (Sep 23, 2010)

sorry about that didn't mean add everyone... Just the people you wish to be able to elevate to a root account.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Sep 23, 2010)

... *and* who you wish to grant the right to su root ... the others need to be kept out of the wheel group at all times.


----------

